# Opamp tae1453a



## Senator42 (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo und vielleicht gibts ja auch ein paar "Elektroniker".

mein problem:
ich stecke einen UA741 in schwarzes Moosgummi und halte 10V VCC+ und VCC-.
Stromaufnahme nicht nenneswert.

---

mach ich das gleiche mit einem TAE1453A (nicht der G),
dann bricht bei den max 100mA die Spannung auf 4V herab.

+ an pin 6, - an pin 3 

dieses verhalten ist bei all 15 OpAmps.
nur bei anderen typen nicht.

bei datasheet finde ich nur einen plan des 1453G nicht vom A.
ist die Pinbelegung vom A so anders als vom G ?

oder ist der TAE 1453A gar kein OpAmp?

zwischen TAE und 1453A  ist ein S mit einem H drin.

achja, auch mit beschaltung mit Rs  ist das so.

danke schon mal.


----------



## thomass5 (21 Februar 2011)

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-17/DSA-333939.html

Da sollte es das Datenblatt geben

Thomas

PS
1 +Vs  6 Freqency Comp.
2 +     5 Output
3 -     4  -Vs


----------



## Senator42 (21 Februar 2011)

*A <> g*

das ging ja flott.

tatsächlich andere belegung, und ich wundere mich dauernd.

danke


----------



## thomass5 (21 Februar 2011)

Ein Zitat: 


winnman schrieb:


> Elektrotechnik und Elektronik funktioniert mit Rauch (Beweis: Tritt Rauch aus, funktioniert auch das Bauteil nicht mehr)



Thomas


----------



## bimbo (22 Februar 2011)

Darum lassen Chefs von Elektronikern auch gern "Rauch rein"!


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

bimbo schrieb:


> Darum lassen Chefs von Elektronikern auch gern "Rauch rein"!


Du kennst wohl meinen?

Thomas


----------



## bimbo (22 Februar 2011)

Kennst Du einen - kennst Du alle!


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

... dann werde ich wohl nie meine Tauglichkeitsprüfung bestehen ;-)

Thomas


----------



## bimbo (22 Februar 2011)

Leider!


*ROFL*


----------

